# Cutting Back Plant Roots



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Gang...
Need some help. 
Bought and aquarium with live plants and want to change it up. Removed all the live plants and decor, but a couple of the plants had clumps of 6" roots.
Can I cut the roots back to replant them. If so, how far back should I cut them??


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Depending on the plant, if it's a rosette plant (crypts and swords), the plant would depend on the root system more - cut the roots down to 1" and replant, old roots tend to rot or look unsightly.

If it's a stem plant (ludwigia, rotala, etc) you may remove the roots all together. Another option would be to cut the top off and just plant that portion, this is what I personally do, I rarely keep the bottom portions.

If it's foreground/short plants/rhizome plants, just do the same as the rosette plants, trim em back to maybe an inch or two and replant - you don't want a mass ball of roots replanted under the substrate, they will rot and you'll rip your hair our trying to keep it down too.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Default.
WOW!....I thought nobody would answer this post, so I rolled the dice and cut the roots back to about 1-1/2" and replanted.
I appreciate the help and info.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

HighWater said:


> Thanks Default.
> WOW!....I thought nobody would answer this post, so I rolled the dice and cut the roots back to about 1-1/2" and replanted.
> I appreciate the help and info.


We try to reply! 
Do you know what plants they are? But that length is pretty good for most plants.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like default got to it first. Perfect advice!


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

default said:


> We try to reply!
> Do you know what plants they are? But that length is pretty good for most plants.


LOL...not sure what they are?? I bought a tank that already have them in it. 
One has long banana shaped leaves that have a red tint to them and the other has long skinny green leaves with a rigid center stick/branch in it. 
...maybe I should take a pic one day.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

take some pics with ur cell or camera. But most likely just pull them up. If you rip a root or two you'll be ok. as long as you don't rip the stem of the plant away from the roots. Most plants will sprout new roots.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

This was info I had never really thought about asking but I am glad it was asked. I have removed some extra roots when moving plants but not down that short, nice to know I can cut back that much.


----------

